# Black Sin



## Nofaith (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Ab wann wird das Bike verfügbar sein?

CU


----------



## chicken07 (18. Januar 2011)

würde mich auch mal interessieren... auf der website findet man dazu ja keinerlei infos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicken07 (24. Januar 2011)




----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Januar 2011)

Das Black Sin wird es in drei Austattungsvarianten geben. Als 6.0, 8.0 und 10.0. Nachdem alle Tests (DinPlus) bestanden waren sind Ender vergangenen Jahres 4 Rahmen per Flug zu uns gekommen. Das Interesse bei der Presse war so überwältigend, daß alle Rahmen permanent bei den Testern unterwegs sind. Die ersten Testberichte kann man hier einsehen: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Testberichte-MTB_id_5308_.htm 
Aus diesem Grund konnten wir die Prototypen noch nicht fotografieren und auf die Radon Seite bringen. Wird aber in Kürze nachgeholt. Die Lieferbarkeit der Kompletträder erwarten wir im März.


----------



## chicken07 (10. Februar 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund konnten wir die Prototypen noch nicht fotografieren und auf die Radon Seite bringen. Wird aber in Kürze nachgeholt.



Wann ca.?


----------



## rboncube (9. März 2011)

Würde mich jetzt auch intressieren. 
Wann gibts die Black Sin nun endlich? Nächsten Monat geht die Wettkampfsaison los und ich hab immer noch kein neues Bike.
Das andere Bike (das neue Centurion Carbonhardtail) das neben dem Radon noch in Frage kommt ist ebenfalls noch nicht lieferbar.

Hat noch jemand Infos was das Black Sin mit der X9/Sid Ausstattung kostet?


Gruß René


----------



## donprogrammo (9. März 2011)

Ob immernoch die 2 oder 3 Black Sin im Laden stehen, die da standen als Radon-Bikes das geschrieben hat? ^^


----------



## chicken07 (14. März 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Ob immernoch die 2 oder 3 Black Sin im Laden stehen, die da standen als Radon-Bikes das geschrieben hat? ^^



wie werden es nie erfahren


----------



## donprogrammo (14. März 2011)

och, ich kann ja mal gucken gehen *g*


----------



## greg12 (15. März 2011)

black sin ist jetzt auf der hp zu bestaunen!


----------



## chicken07 (15. März 2011)

jo, endlich! 
leider nicht in einer ausstattung, wie ich sie mir gewünscht hätte. so ein "9.0" mit XTR/X0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (6. April 2011)

Ist das Rahmengewicht bekannt (Größe egal)??? Sattelstützendurchmesser sieht nach 27,2 mm aus, korrekt?


----------



## psycho82 (10. April 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Ist das Rahmengewicht bekannt (Größe egal)??? Sattelstützendurchmesser sieht nach 27,2 mm aus, korrekt?




Das Rahmengewicht beträgt gem, Mounainbike Heft 12/10 1171g.

Gruß

Benny


----------

